# Big Turbo



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

What's the Biggest turbo you've put on you SR? What's the best turbo for the SR?


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

Ok..what are your goals? Quick response 300 hp street car? 700 hp drag car? 400 hp semi-streetable racer? And remember, a bigger turbo is not necessarily better. On the track it might be, but on the street you're gonna want good response. The new "Disco Potato" turbo is a good street turbo. With an intercooler, MAF, injectors, computer, that turbo, exhaust, downpipe, and intake you're gonna get 280 whp, and a very responsive engine. Will almost be like you swapped in a bigger engine.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I want a SR20DET that's good to drive in the street (since it will be my only car), legal in Cali (I know that the engine isn't), but fast with quickresponse. I know I can't have all that, but close to it. I also want around 400hp.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

as skaterracer said the "disco potato" (T28R) is great for street use. it has almost no lag and will power you to a little over 300hp max. if you need 400hp, though, it won't be enough. check out HKS. the 2835 or 2540 turbos should suit your needs. they may not produce quite 400hp, but will get you damn close to it. both are hybrid (small ex turbine, big compressor) and are ball-bearing equipped, which equates to fast response. be forewarned that "fast response" is a relative term. big turbos will inherrently have quite a bit of lag.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HKS GT-RS turbo charger has a 400ps output and are basically the samething as 2835 and the 2540. they say the gtrs has less spool time, less lag, and quicker response than the 2835 or the 2540 =) if you want something HUGE get the T51R SPL (1,000ps output..holy crap..)


----------

